

Possible Sybil Attack - Shank
https://lists.torproject.org/pipermail/tor-consensus-health/2014-December/005381.html

======
abqio
Interesting. The contact info on these has a twitter page associated with
LizardSquad.

[https://twitter.com/lizardmafia](https://twitter.com/lizardmafia)

Edit: There's a "ryanl" in #tor claiming to be responsible.

~~~
meowface
I'm guessing they're just going to attempt a DoS of the Tor network,
considering their past exploits.

------
SwellJoe
There's some discussion here: [https://www.marshut.net/kupiti/3347-lizardnsa-
relays-on-goog...](https://www.marshut.net/kupiti/3347-lizardnsa-relays-on-
google-cloud.html)

